# Assistance with identification



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Wondering if it is possibly where the apprentice happened to get his first opportunity to actually solder some pipe in the field?


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

Don't see any scorching...


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

No one knows?


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

It appears to be sticking to the wood as opposed to being loose and easily brushed off (not scraped). Is this so? If so, this would rule out ant frass, but could still be cockroach fecal material, which is sticky. However, my gut feeling is that this is not insect/rodent related, especially since you are not finding evidence elsewhere.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

In the pic on the left, if you look at about 07:30 about an inch from the pipe, it appears to be a couple droplets of solder (silver). I see similar droplets in a couple other places as well. I suspect that is simply the burns from solder droplets, solder itself, or flux.

that is, unless you know of a bug that poops silver solder looking stuff.


----------

